# Those So You'd Like To... guides on Amazon



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

...seem to have disappeared, or at least I can't find them. 
Great shame as I found them very entertaining and instructive, e.g. the Beethoven symphony cycle list, produced I think by TC members, ditto one on LvB's string quartets? There was a great Schubert cycles one too (not as far as I know a TC effort) and countless others.
Anyone know where to find the guides now, and/or anyone (KenOC?) still have that excellent LvB symphonies list to hand?
Thanks!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Amazon has been doing less and less user-generated features on its site. "So You'd Like To" and Listmania lists are gone, and the forums are a hollow shell of what they once were. Most of the community-oriented features for books are on the Goodreads site.

You might try archive.org or the WABAC site to find the lists again. This site and the Amazon Classical forums may have some similar lists in their history, or you can just ask the question again and get new responses.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

bharbeke said:


> Amazon has been doing less and less user-generated features on its site. "So You'd Like To" and Listmania lists are gone, and the forums are a hollow shell of what they once were. Most of the community-oriented features for books are on the Goodreads site.
> 
> You might try archive.org or the WABAC site to find the lists again. This site and the Amazon Classical forums may have some similar lists in their history, or you can just ask the question again and get new responses.


Checked out archive.org. Great site. Added to favorites. Thanks.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks bharbeke, that is indeed very helpful. 
I have tried pasting the old url (www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/syltguides/fullview/R1L1EGKNY1ZC8X/ref=cm_pdp_sylt_title_2) into archive.org but, strangely enough (or not), it won't find it for me as it tells me the link is still live. 
I assume Amazon have simply removed the page (why?) and left the url live, so it can now be found neither in the present-day web ('cos not there) or on an archive site ('cos not strictly disappeared).
Bit frustrating. If anyone still has that Beethoven symphs list compiled by TC members, do let me know. I know there are LOTS of Beethoven symphonies threads on here and I will reread them, but I am a sucker for a nice list - and that one had lots of illuminating comments.
Thanks all,
Steve


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Typical Amazon, if you ask me - removing at least one of the more useful member-oriented features but still happy to overload their pages with annoying promotions, equally annoying (if financially expedient) ads and features of dubious relevance such as 'Your recently viewed items and recommendations'.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Steve Wright said:


> ...seem to have disappeared, or at least I can't find them.
> Great shame as I found them very entertaining and instructive, e.g. the Beethoven symphony cycle list, produced I think by TC members, ditto one on LvB's string quartets? There was a great Schubert cycles one too (not as far as I know a TC effort) and countless others.
> Anyone know where to find the guides now, and/or anyone (KenOC?) still have that excellent LvB symphonies list to hand?
> Thanks!


A shame. I had three such Beethoven symphony cycle comparison lists including KenOC's in bookmarks. All are gone. I used them a lot when I was selecting cycles to add to my collection. I also found some other stuff and there remains only one that still exists on Amazon, but it is pretty limited, the comments being too brief:
http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Complete-Symphony-Sets/lm/R36S8ZE121XIL1/ref=cm_lmt_fvsy_f_2_rysdsi0


----------

